# My male budgie's weight



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello.

I just weighted my male budgie and it says 56g.

Is it too much? 
He is very active budgie otherwise

When he just were born and was ready to go out of the nest which is about 15-20 days old he was outside about 11 hour pr. day up to when he was 1 year old but then soon i didn't take him out of cage so often because of summer time (our windows were open till night)


Now he is outside about 30 min -1 hour (more because he poops everywhere and got naughty 


I noticed he gets tired after 15-20 min of flying (he open his wings to cold down)

He isn't looking fat 

Next month he will be 2 year old (January 7.)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is your bird an English Budgie, they tend to be larger. If not, then I would say generally speaking, that a budgie is overweight at 56 grams, can you post a picture of him?


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

He is standard Australian budgie.







Sorry for blurred pictures he jumps up quickly on the phone if I'm too slow (Naughty little bird!)


----------



## provatas (Apr 8, 2017)

According to my vet, I had to reduce my (Regular) budgie’s weigh to the mid 30g range from 42 as he was overweight. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When you weighed him was he on the scale by himself or was he in a carrier, I thought maybe the scale was picking up some additional weight from something. In the pictures you posted he looks normal size, can you feel fat pads on the belly, does he seem to be a large bird compared to others?


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

He was on the scale by himself without anything
He is a bit larger compared to my female budgie

Sorry for blurred picture

Maybe my scale shows wrong


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie does look to have a large bone structure.

When you pick him up, does he have a "fat pad" covering his keel bone? Feel it very gently.

If you are unable to easily feel the keel bone, then he is probably a bit overweight.

What are you feeding your birds?*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That is definitely large for a standard budgie. They are usually 30 +/- grams. You can also gently blow apart the breast feathers to be able to see the body under the feathers. Fat pads on the body are a light yellow color. Look down by the lower abdomen too.


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

Was able to quickly take this photo .

Feeding him just with seeds (Vitacraft premium menu) and sometime millet (not so often)


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh i see wrong body part.

Can't really tell because he is hard to handle and gets frighten 😞 he just bite my lips while i calm he down lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What is the bald area up above the vent on your budgie and how long has it been that way?
Is that area swollen?
Have you had this budgie checked by either an Avian Vet or an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds?

The keel bone is the breast bone of the bird.

An all seed diet is not healthy for your budgies and if you are overfeeding, that can lead not only to obesity but to other problems as well.

Healthy Diet for Budgies

Obesity//Fatty Liver Disease*


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

I just blowed to see under its feather nothing wrong with it

Sometime i feed it with "human" foods too because he will not let me eat my foods in peace otherwise 

Like: rices, toast, pasta, bread and sometime vegan ice cream (Lactose free,diary free ) but it's rarely etc.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s really not a good idea to feed budgies human foods. The ingredients are either not good for him, or at best just wasted calories. An animal as small as a budgie (even a big one ) doesn’t have room for for empty calories. When you are having your mealtime, put your budgie in his cage. 

Look in our diet and nutrition section at the Stickies and threads for tips on what and how to feed a budgie for proper health. We recommend a high quality pelleted diet, fresh produce, as well as seed.


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

I know that it isn't good for him/them 😄 but both of my budgies are like puppies that want their treats!

But i'll read the articles


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

It is best to have your bird examined by an avian vet. They can tell you what the ideal weight for your budgie is and also discuss diet with you. My budgie petal is rather heavy, but she is a healthy weight for her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Giving your budgies human food because they "want" it is putting their health at risk and cannot be considered a wise decision on the part of a responsible budgie owner. You can find suitable "treats" for your birds that are appropriate as what you've been giving them is not.

You are the owner and you need to ensure you follow the best practices for your birds' optimal health and well-being.
RavensGryf is correct. You should simply cage your birds when you eat your meals.

I strongly suggest you read the links I provided in my last post and take heed of these warnings for your budgies' sake.*


----------



## PlumpyParakeet (Apr 22, 2018)

I have also heard there are some health risks when a budgie is overweight. My budgie Lily also weighed 56g at her largest. She was 46g when I took her in and over the course of a few months went up in weight. She doesn't look fat to me, and I would say she has a larger frame/face than my other two budgies who are 30g and my underweight budgie who was 25g and finally got up to 28g. I am not sure if would be healthy for her to weigh 30g, but I decided Lily needed to lose some weight because her legs seemed to get tired from holding her weight. As others have said, an avian vet might be able to better tell you a good weight for your bird.

For Lily I have been able to achieve some weight loss. Once I saw she was eating some high quality pellets I put her in her own cage and limited her seeds to 1 1/2 teaspoons per day and offered all you can eat pellets and then fresh fruits and veggies once a day. She eats each and every one of those seeds and sometimes nibbles the fresh foods. I give her non-food toys to chew and play with to keep her occupied (she's a chewer) and give her time with other budgies as often as I can in and out of cage. She hoovers in the 49-52g range now and it has been a number of months. I give her millet spray or other treats once in a while as I don't want to constantly restrict her food intake.

I was under the impression that budgies can eat small amounts of healthy, less processed human foods including grains. Not sure about the vegan ice cream, but you can feed that to me


----------

